# Grady White 192 Tournament



## Coastline Marine (Jan 27, 2008)

1994 Grady White 192 Tournament being pushed by a 2015 Evinrude 175hp ETEC (87 HOURS!!) and is sitting on a 1996 tandem axle aluminum trailer. This dual console beauty is rigged with the following options and accessories. Garmin GPS/FF w/structure scan transducer, Standard Horizon VHF Radio w/antenna, analog gauges, labeled switch panel, Sea Star hydraulic steering, transom boarding ladder, (2) rear jump seats, gunnel rod storage, bimini top, mid-ship mounted livewell w/seat cushion, passenger seat, swivel captains chair, dual console set w/storage on both sides, walk thru windshield, bow storage w/cushion, navigation lights and a full length boat cover.

Extremely clean, recently re-powered Grady White. 100% water ready!! Priced at $14,994.00. Call Greg at (281) 904-4697.

More available Inventory at www.coastlinemarine.net
Facebook Group: Greg Walker – Coastline Marine
Instagram: @gregwalker_coastlinemarine


----------



## guido.rost (8 mo ago)

Is this boat still available ?


----------

